# Help beginning the bulk



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys, basically started the gym in feb to help build some muscle after losing 4 stone due to being overweight. I needed to put a bit of muscle on my frame as I was like a weed.

Made quite a difference and have got some little muscle but I've now fell in love with this bodybuilding lark it's like a bug!

Trouble is now I think I've reached a peak with my current diet and I am still skinny but with some pretty defined basic muscle. I now want to move up to the next level and fancy doing a bulk over winter. One so I'm a little bigger next summer and two it's fecking freezing working out in cold with only 14% BF lmao

Only thing is I have 2 problems;

One - diet

How and what do I add to this diet to boost up?

(average day)

7am - bowl oats, semi skimmed milk, whey protein shake

10am - 2 wholemeal toast (medium slice) 150g cottage cheese

12:30 - 2 wholemeal bread, 1 whole chicken breast, bit of salad, muller yoghurt

3pm - apple, banana and protein shake

5:30 - tends to be what the families having, we don't eat crap and have plenty veg etc

All this amounts to

2232 calories, 218g protein, 225g carbs, 49g fat

By the way I'm 21, 154lb, 5'11"

Problem two

I'm doing a full body workout 3 times a week on a 3x10 routine

Would I be better on a 5x5?

Thanks

Russ


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Put it this way mate im eating over 5000 calories on a daily basis and only very slowly gaining weight.

So you dont eat anything after 5:30?


----------



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

Not really pal, I have the evening meal between 5:30-6:30 and then that's it really. Usually fills me up lol


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i'd have four+ eggs with my first meal on wholemeal toast(as well as what you're already having). also some rice or jacket spud with your 12.30 meal instead of wholemeal. also another meal of cottage cheese,dsp of peanut butter and protein shake on a night about 8/9 pm wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

Eggs on toast plus oats! Jeez I struggle with th porridge as it is lmao!

So your saying add an extra meal in the evening?

I suppose I could start off adding a slice of tlast and scrambled egg to start off then move to two

How do my meal sizes seem?


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

always make sure you get a decent breaky! meal sizes are small imo. your 12.30 is basically a chicken/salad sandwich and yoghurt(nothing wrong with that but i would have it as your 3pm meal instead and have a better meal for your 12.30. steak or chicken,rice and veg maybe?) definately get some rice,potatoe or even pasta in there.

but what you have isn't a bad start,just needs filling out a little.


----------



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to hear I'm not way off the mark! Only problems I have Is that I wouldn't be able to guarantee being able to cook anything durning work hours as most days I get called out so cold pasta would be the best option

I think maybe doing what you suggested for breakfast and changing the following;

10am - two toast, 150g cottage cheese, pear

12:30pm - chicken pasta, yoghurt, apple

3pm - chicken sandwich as before and banana

Plus adding another evening meal


----------

